# Is there any way to display Distance/Miles to Empty for the fuel tank?



## Mr.Creosote (Apr 24, 2007)

If it's in there I can't find it.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Yeah there are two spots in the digital dash..


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr.Creosote said:


> If it's in there I can't find it.


So, you didn't get an OM with the vehicle?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Mr.Creosote said:


> If it's in there I can't find it.


It may be off in the menu settings. You can go to the car button on the main screen, then in the bottom right there is a settings button. In there, theres a setting selection for the multifunction display data that is shown. You can select/unselect what shows in the MFD. 

Make sure distance to empty is selected to show. Then using the steering wheel, press the right arrow on the right side, until you get to the driving data display. Then press the up/down arrow until you see the distance to empty in the sub menu. Once selected, it will remain up.

You can also press the view button on the right of the steering wheel, and select economy/range and it will show the range on the dial (if you have the digital cockpit display).


----------



## Mr.Creosote (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks guys...wasn't looking for "Range". Our other cars say "Miles To Empty". I bought this thing Nov.4 2019 and I only have 850 miles on it (been working a LOT) so I still don't know the car that well.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr.Creosote said:


> Thanks guys...wasn't looking for "Range". Our other cars say "Miles To Empty". I bought this thing Nov.4 2019 and I only have 850 miles on it (been working a LOT) so I still don't know the car that well.


Spending some time reading the OM would be a good thing so as to avoid making a fool of your self later on.


----------

